# Desire to Retrieve



## PeterA (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello, I have a golden retriever puppy who is about 14 weeks old now. His name is Jerry. I am a big duck hunter and want to train him to be a good duck hunting dog. I have been training him a bit each day since I got him at just over 7 weeks, and he is very obedient. I am very worried about his desire to retrieve, however. He does enjoy playing fetch in the house with his toys and he also likes to fetch the small bumper I throw him in the backyard. The thing that really worries me though is that it doesn't seem like he REALLY wants to fetch. When he does fetch, he pretty much does it at his own pace, and if I throw him the bumper in the backyard, he will run after it, maybe bring it back, maybe not. I have tried throwing him his toys in the backyard instead of the bumper, but he pretty much acts the same way. Playing fetch is definitely not the #1 thing he wants to do, but he does enjoy it. I am looking for a way to increase his desire to fetch, but not sure how. Should I start giving him treats for a few days when he makes a good retrieve? I live in the city and have a pretty large backyard, and I have shot a few "birds," let's just call them dove for now, with a BB gun. When the dove fall to the ground, he runs after them and seems to have great instincs. He loves the smell of them and they get him VERY excited. I have tried to attach a dove wing to the bumper and see if he will fetch that, but he is really only interested in licking the wing, not bringing it back. I am getting worried about his desire to retrieve. If anyone has any suggestions, PLEASE HELP!!!!! I appreciate it


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm probably not the best to be giving advice (my puppy won't bring anything back). But try making the game more exciting. Try teasing him with the item before you throw it get him amped and so he really wants it and then send him after it.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

My pup did the same thing. kgiff is right make it fun, make it a party when he picks it up. Clap you hands and start calling him to you. BUT first make sure he has no where else to go but to you. Do it in a hallway if possible. If need be start moving backwards away from him when he comes to you, to in courage him to keep coming.
Don't take his 'prize' away. Let him hold it and enjoy his find. He'll finally let you have it. Only do 3 throws, keep him wanting more when you quite.

There are more experienced members who can give you better things to do. Let's hope they read and reply.

Cooki

Buzz the big brother
Clover the little sister


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you looked at some of the older posts in 'Golden Retriever Hunt and Field'? There are some by Klamath Gold, Building A Field Golden, going from I to VI (I think). Good reading and tips as to how they are training 
a pup.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Many puppies like to chase an object and pick it up. Some will prefer to keep it rather than return with it. At 14 weeks you should be able to toss a whole frozen bird for the pup to go after. (The whole bird will usually help build a little desire.)

1. Put a check cord on the pup to make sure Jerry keeps coming back to you when called. If he drops the bird or bumper on the way in don't worry about it yet. As long as you have him going out after it and coming back to you when called, you're making good progress.

2. Try initially to keep the retrieving in a confined area with limited distractions. Only a few retrieves then put him up. You want to leave him wanting more.

3. Don't try to steady a puppy. Hold him long enough to see the mark, but release him as soon as the bird hits the ground. Trying to steady him at this young age can confuse the puppy, leaving him to wonder if he's supposed to go or not. 

4. Keep things short and simple.


The little girl in the video clip is roughly the same age as Jerry (maybe a little younger). We took the check cord off her just to shoot the video, otherwise she ALWAYS has the check cord on. 
http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k99/Swampcollie/?action=view&current=MVI_0309.flv

.


----------



## PeterA (Mar 30, 2009)

Everyone, thanks for the responses so far. Swamp, I watched the video you attached. That is exactly what I would like Jerry to do. Specifically, I am talking about how your pup gets so excited when you throw the bumper, then runs as fast as she can to get it and bring it back. I do play fetch with Jerry in my hallway, and he does a great job of bringing it back, and I try to praise him and make it as exciting as possible. The check cord is a good suggestion and I will start doing that. Jerry just doesn't show the excitement that your girl shows. The problem with using the frozen bird is that it will definitely get him excited and he will run after it but he will just want to smell, lick and chew on it a bit, not put it in his mouth and bring it back. I have no idea how to make him understand that he should be fetching it like he fetches the bumper, or toy or whatever. Do you think one reason for his lack of desire so far could have anything to do with the amount of toys he has available to play with? Do you keep toys lying around for your pup for playing, and teething and stuff? Same question for rawhides. Thanks for your responses


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You may want to try a frozen bird on a string, so you can add a little "life" to the object. Another option is using a live clipped wing pigeon to help build a little fire in Jerry's belly.

Keep in mind Goldens are notorious for a slow return on the last mark. They run like mad to the bird, but can take their sweet time about coming back.


----------

